# How many games will the Knicks win next season?



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Assuming they sign somebody to play center? Either Keon Clark, Michael Doleac, Brian Skinner, or Mark Blount? [NOTE: None of these guys are impact players, so the difference between Clark and Doleac is probably only a couple of wins, in my opinion.]

I'm just trying to get a feel for what kind of team you fellers think the Knicks are going to have next season.


----------



## Nylex (Jul 12, 2002)

:/. Vote people, lol.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Everybody vote!

I'm a little surprised by the results--if the people voting are primarily Knicks fans, well, I figured you guys would be a little more enthusiastic about the McDyess deal.

By the way, I voted for "less than 30 wins." I think the Knicks are going to SUCK A$$. Again. Here's what I think the East could look like next year:

1 Nets
2 Pistons
3 Hornets (assuming Baron Davis is back)
4 76ers
5 Magic (assuming Grant Hill is around 75%)
6 Pacers
7 Wizards (assuming MJ stays relatively healthy)
8 Celtics (assuming the Vin Baker trade is a disaster)
---
9 Heat
10 Bucks
11 Raptors (this team has major payroll issues, people)
12 Bulls
13 Hawks (another team with major payroll issues)
14 Knicks (assuming McDyess will never be the same)
15 Cavs (assuming Andre Miller gets traded for Darius Miles)


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

If Dice pans out, which i believe he will, and we sign Doleac (that pretty much is a given at this point), I see about 45 wins. For some reason I see the # 46.....


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

i see the number 0...


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I voted for "35-39 wins"...I think McDyess will be a little bit of an improvement, but that's assuming he comes back at close to what he was before he was injured.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> I voted for "35-39 wins"...I think McDyess will be a little bit of an improvement, but that's assuming he comes back at close to what he was before he was injured.


I agree and I voted for 35-39 too..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Im going out on a limb here, the knicks will win all the games that they don't lose.


----------

